# Any Brits in K/W or Cambridge?



## madasaspoon (Jan 11, 2010)

We've been living in Cambridge for the last few months. I have a job in Kitchener but I haven't started it yet, so we haven't made many friends yet. Are there anyone nearby interested in meeting up for BBQs or playing football (or should I say soccer?), generally hanging out. Maybe going out to watch rugby or football in a bar? 

I'm 35, my wife is 30, our boys are 6 and 4. We are laid back and easy to get along with. We would like to have some Welsh/ Scottish/ English/ Irish friends hang out with. We've made a couple of Canadian friends but they are the people who live close by. We want more friends!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

madasaspoon said:


> We've been living in Cambridge for the last few months. I have a job in Kitchener but I haven't started it yet, so we haven't made many friends yet. Are there anyone nearby interested in meeting up for BBQs or playing football (or should I say soccer?), generally hanging out. Maybe going out to watch rugby or football in a bar?
> 
> I'm 35, my wife is 30, our boys are 6 and 4. We are laid back and easy to get along with. We would like to have some Welsh/ Scottish/ English/ Irish friends hang out with. We've made a couple of Canadian friends but they are the people who live close by. We want more friends!


 An easy way may be to join the Canadian Legion , everyone I have been in has at least a couple of British members , they may be older but could lead you to gathering places that might help you , good hunting .


----------



## Speedwing1 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello,


There are tons of expat Brits in Cambridge/Galt area. Look for UK style pubs and hang out. Before long you'll have too many friends and will be beating them all back with a stick!!!


----------

